# Daily pay



## RWTM

V


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Wednesday, every 2 weeks


----------



## RWTM

Did I get paid every week lmao


----------



## PogDog

I haven't heard of this. Wonder if this is a test program in some stores/states.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1

that would be pretty cool!


----------



## RWTM

Go to Target pay and benefits and sign up. I work at a DC


----------



## RWTM

It allows you to take up to half your pay check early


----------



## Luck

We got the notification for that too. Seemed too good to be true. Please update on us how it works out.


----------



## RWTM

It works well but I now get my paycheck every Thursday at 8 am no 2 days early. After every shift at work Target reports it to them and I can withdraw half the money i earned that day. Works well but you have to pay 3.99 fee everytime you withdrawal early. So take a lump sum


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

@Hal, please confirm.


----------



## Luck

Kostin said:


> It works well but I now get my paycheck every Thursday at 8 am no 2 days early. After every shift at work Target reports it to them and I can withdraw half the money i earned that day. Works well but you have to pay 3.99 fee everytime you withdrawal early. So take a lump sum


Thats odd... maybe its not the same thing i am thinking of. The one I saw said no fee.
Nevermind: just reread the email. No HIDDEN fees. 
So basically this is just a payroll card you can opt into that will allow you to get an advance.
 Considering the default pay cards give you the money on Tuesday as you mentioned, seems hardly worth it to be able to pay to access Sunday and Mondays pay early.


----------



## RWTM

It’s not worth it don’t bother


----------



## Hal

I'd have to pull the email again. But it's free to get your check early for the next business day and it costs 1.99 to instant transfer it. From what I understood its your whole check. But it estimates your taxes so you can over borrow. I would only use it in an emergency or if like me you're in the nightmare known as biweekly pay and want weekly.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Kostin said:


> It’s not worth it don’t bother


Especially when you get paid weekly.


----------



## starmaster1000

DailyPay is now available for all hourly TMs in all stores. 

If you want to sign up, head on over to TargetPayandBenefits.com. 

You also need the DailyPay app on your smartphone.


----------



## lifeblows10

This actually is a nice benefit, and with On Demand TMs it is a really useful benefit because now you can grab a shift and grab (at least some) of the cash within a day or two of working.


----------



## Fawny

Does using this this affect 401k deductions at all?


----------



## lifeblows10

Fawny said:


> Does using this this affect 401k deductions at all?


I don’t think it does. The way they word it in their FAQ, they only allow a certain amount to be withdrawn - and they take in to consideration taxes and payroll deductions.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

I got the email. Not a fan.


----------



## Yetive

Next stop payday loan.


----------



## qmosqueen

Sounds like this comes with a  fee.  Someone’s got to make money off this


----------



## commiecorvus

qmosqueen said:


> Sounds like this comes with a  fee.  Someone’s got to make money off this



Yep.
*DailyPay* is reimbursed in full for all employee usage during a *pay* period each time the employer runs its payroll. There is no fee for employers for the service. 
Employees *pay* ATM-like fees of $1.99 or $2.99 per transaction, depending on whether *their* transfer request is same day or next day.


----------



## dabug

Just going to pretend it doesn't exist and hopefully never need it


----------



## StargazerOmega

When I first read the email, I was thinking this was a great idea. After reading through it again, not so much.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

I am not doing it.


----------



## targ777

The website says "You can transfer and receive your pay on the next business day for *free*, or receive your pay instantly for *$2.99*."  And it looks like it only is offering me half of what I'm earned already for the week.  I don't think it's something I'll use unless it's an absolute emergency.


----------



## spottymcspot

I can see it being useful in some instances but you just end up in a cycle of needing your paycheck early since you already spent half of it before you got it.  I'm gonna pass for now.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

targ777 said:


> The website says "You can transfer and receive your pay on the next business day for *free*, or receive your pay instantly for *$2.99*."  And it looks like it only is offering me half of what I'm earned already for the week.  I don't think it's something I'll use unless it's an absolute emergency.


it's half for the first three periods after signup, then full


----------



## redeye58

Hard pass.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

redeye58 said:


> Hard pass.


same. seems like it's more trouble than it's worth


----------



## KarmaToBurn

Kiss your benefits goodbye, we'll be classified as gig workers by years end....


----------



## dannyy315

It’s not something I’ll use regularly, but it came in handy tonight so it’s something I’m glad is available if I need it. Also for some reason it let me do an instant transfer for free.


----------



## Poofresh

KarmaToBurn said:


> Kiss your benefits goodbye, we'll be classified as gig workers by years end....


What benefit are u talking about. The team member discount?


----------



## KarmaToBurn

PeeFrre ontliner said:


> What benefit are u talking about. The team member discount?


Health care, vacation days, personal time... Gig workers (ie, independent contractors) rarely get those sorts of things


----------



## Poofresh

Thiers no way we will turn into some gig work.  They are responsible for our safety in their own property and it would look bad on them.  Target is always trying to have a clean image


----------



## targ777

Just FYI - I did a couple of transfers just for the hell of it and now it says in the app:  Any Remainder Pay will be automatically transferred, free of charge, on Thu Nov 5.

Also, something to be aware of, too.  I went into Workday because I needed to update my Direct Deposit to a new bank account, and now my Direct Deposit lists DailyDay as my bank.


----------



## DeadEnd

This is a jokes! No thanks to daily pay


----------



## IWishIKnew

This is the sort of thing that I could maybe see using on those weird months (usually once a year or so) where the bills and paychecks line up just wrong and one needs a hundred or so to keep the account out of the red before the main paycheck(s) hit.  But don't rely on it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Make sure you do all your punches.


----------



## TTB

I already have an app for this its called Earnin and came in handy a few times. They only ask for tip. You turn your location on and they know when you are working or you send them your timesheet a screenshot from kronos.


----------



## MamaRoo

Has anyone done this and had issues going back to a normal paycheck? My sister also works for Target, and she utilized DailyPay a couple of times in past paychecks, but she hasn't recieved her normal paycheck even after closing out the DailyPay account and switching everything back to normal on Workday.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

MamaRoo said:


> Has anyone done this and had issues going back to a normal paycheck? My sister also works for Target, and she utilized DailyPay a couple of times in past paychecks, but she hasn't recieved her normal paycheck even after closing out the DailyPay account and switching everything back to normal on Workday.


Ask hr to help you.


----------



## BigSKyTarget

Has anyone seen this about Dailypay?  Kinda concerning Target would rollout out Dailypay if this guy is the CEO.









						Ex-Goldman Sachs banker found not guilty in Hamptons rape case
					

Jason Lee walks.




					www.businessinsider.com
				






			Redirect Notice


----------



## Karinag135

Why did my amount on daily pay disappear? It didn’t deposit into my bank account either..


----------



## shadow12083

I think there is some time of outage with target SSO and dailypay, I have been having issues all weekend to get in and do a transfer.  I hope with it being Monday somebody will fix today so I can get into my account and do a transfer.


----------

